# DOUBLE DIGIT DAY IN A FEW HOURS!!!!



## steelhead sniper 860

Landed 14 steelhead today from a couple unstocked tribs. Float fishing with untied skein blobs. Lots of fat females. Mixed bag of fresh fish and colorful fish.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860




----------



## CaptainFishpond

Sweet. 

Where?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Want me to bait your hook for you too?


----------



## ya13ya03

Looks like a good day.


----------



## CaptainFishpond

Yes. 

Unless you were hitting on me, then no. 
Musta been in the metroparks.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

It was public access, not any secret holes


----------



## CaptainFishpond

I know that spot.

I am kicking myself for not going out earlier this morning. Damm forecast said rain all morning


----------



## Shad Rap

CaptainFishpond said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Where?


In the water.


----------



## 9Left

he's just asking where, as in a general body of water, not an exact spot..... no need to be a Richard...


----------



## Fish Commish

Sniper 
Love those pictures, they are some beautiful fish.

The guy next to me ice fishing on Wallace Lake yesterday caught a fish just exactly like you first picture, it was only 13” and he said it might be a brown trout. I thought it might be a steelhead which your first pic is a dead ringer for what was pulled out of Wallace Lake ice. 

Now I was wondering if it was a steelhead, was it in the stocking done on Wednesday or could it have come from the Rocky River? Just some food for thought , It was caught on a live shiner.

Any ideas?


----------



## Shad Rap

9Left said:


> he's just asking where, as in a general body of water, not an exact spot..... no need to be a Richard...


A real Einstein...


----------



## CaptainFishpond

So, where are these spots? 

So far I have "tribs" and "water". My extensive search of your favorite spots is gaining momentum!


----------



## CatDaddy 4204

Those are some beautiful fish!!!


----------



## fishing pole

Those rocks are a dead giveaway


----------



## CaptainFishpond

Fish Commish said:


> Sniper
> Love those pictures, they are some beautiful fish.
> 
> The guy next to me ice fishing on Wallace Lake yesterday caught a fish just exactly like you first picture, it was only 13” and he said it might be a brown trout. I thought it might be a steelhead which your first pic is a dead ringer for what was pulled out of Wallace Lake ice.
> 
> Now I was wondering if it was a steelhead, was it in the stocking done on Wednesday or could it have come from the Rocky River? Just some food for thought , It was caught on a live shiner.
> 
> Any ideas?


That's interesting. I would love to catch one that looked like that out of Wallace. 

They definetly put some larger fish in during this last stocking. 

Did it have a long jaw like a male steelhead (first pic)?


----------



## acklac7

Gorgeous fish, thanks for sharing.


----------



## laynhardwood

CaptainFishpond said:


> That's interesting. I would love to catch one that looked like that out of Wallace.
> 
> They definetly put some larger fish in during this last stocking.
> 
> Did it have a long jaw like a male steelhead (first pic)?


The difference between the rainbow trout in Wallace and steelhead in the rive river is pretty simple. The steelhead in the river return to the lake after spawning. They are both rainbow trout just live a different life style. They are both genetically identical fish both genus Oncorhynchus and species mykiss. They will often look different during the spawn because males develop a kype. If you catch a male in the lake in July, they look identical to the females. The holdover rainbow trout in Wallace could be attempting to spawn exhibiting the typical kype. Steelhead and rainbow trout are Not a different species of fish.


----------



## CaptainFishpond

laynhardwood said:


> The difference between the rainbow trout in Wallace and steelhead in the rive river is pretty simple. The steelhead in the river return to the lake after spawning. They are both rainbow trout just live a different life style. They are both genetically identical fish both genus Oncorhynchus and species mykiss. They will often look different during the spawn because males develop a kype. If you catch a male in the lake in July, they look identical to the females. The holdover rainbow trout in Wallace could be attempting to spawn exhibiting the typical kype. Steelhead and rainbow trout are Not a different species of fish.


I know. Thanks though.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Caught 5 yesterday and 6 today, only had about 1.15hrs fishing time each day


----------



## c. j. stone

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Caught 5 yesterday and 6 today, only had about 1.15hrs fishing time each day


Where?


----------



## Bwana J

Bet it was right behind the big boulder.


----------



## Tinknocker1

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Want me to bait your hook for you too?


lol priceless !


----------



## CaptainFishpond

c. j. stone said:


> Where?


Wow, really? Learn how to find your own fishing hole. Why ask him where he caught them?? Totally uncool. I bet your center pin isn't even bright purple.


----------



## Fish Commish

CaptainFishpond said:


> That's interesting. I would love to catch one that looked like that out of Wallace.
> 
> They definetly put some larger fish in during this last stocking.
> 
> Did it have a long jaw like a male steelhead (first pic)?


No it had a straight jaw so I guess it was a steelhead probably a female (no kype).


----------



## Fish Commish

laynhardwood said:


> The difference between the rainbow trout in Wallace and steelhead in the rive river is pretty simple. The steelhead in the river return to the lake after spawning. They are both rainbow trout just live a different life style. They are both genetically identical fish both genus Oncorhynchus and species mykiss. They will often look different during the spawn because males develop a kype. If you catch a male in the lake in July, they look identical to the females. The holdover rainbow trout in Wallace could be attempting to spawn exhibiting the typical kype. Steelhead and rainbow trout are Not a different species of fish.


Hardwood; 
Thanks for that clarification, then I would assume what we saw was a just 13” Wallace Lake, stocker rainbow trout as opposed to a lost steelhead out of the Rocky River that somehow found its way into Wallace Lake? Same as Sniper’s first steelhead picture only smaller. Just wondering if Wallace Lake was even connected to rocky river?


----------



## CaptainFishpond

I've caught brook trout that look like rainbows and had a kype. The hatchery fish obviously get some funky coloration. Probably a brown or brook with odd colors


----------



## laynhardwood

Fish Commish said:


> Hardwood;
> Thanks for that clarification, then I would assume what we saw was a just 13” Wallace Lake, stocker rainbow trout as opposed to a lost steelhead out of the Rocky River that somehow found its way into Wallace Lake? Same as Sniper’s first steelhead picture only smaller. Just wondering if Wallace Lake was even connected to rocky river?


If you have a fish in question post a picture of it and maybe we can help identify them.


----------



## Fish Commish

laynhardwood said:


> If you have a fish in question post a picture of it and maybe we can help identify them.


Thanks Will do! I’ll be going back on Wallace Lake ice fishing again this week. Checkout the pictures of last weeks stocking, awesome batch of fish.

http://www.bdtimaging.com/New-Photos/Wallace-Lake-Trout-1-24-2018/i-6QtMTgR

And read metropark 1-25-18 report.

https://clevelandmetroparks.com/parks/learn/blogs/fishing-report/2018/january-2018/january-25-2018


----------



## laynhardwood

Fish Commish said:


> Thanks Will do! I’ll be going back on Wallace Lake ice fishing again this week. Checkout the pictures of last weeks stocking, awesome batch of fish.
> 
> http://www.bdtimaging.com/New-Photos/Wallace-Lake-Trout-1-24-2018/i-6QtMTgR
> 
> And read metropark 1-25-18 report.
> 
> https://clevelandmetroparks.com/parks/learn/blogs/fishing-report/2018/january-2018/january-25-2018


Wow! Those are some beautiful fish.


----------



## Chris Anderson

CaptainFishpond said:


> Wow, really? Learn how to find your own fishing hole. Why ask him where he caught them?? Totally uncool. I bet your center pin isn't even bright purple.


I think what he was asking was what body of water. I live in southwest Ohio. If someone said caeser creek, I don’t think that would really give up the fishing hole. Or Ohio river.


----------



## Eyegagger

Great pics!! Looks like you had some awesome days on the river recently steelhead sniper!! I've caught a lot of them trolling the central Basin in deep water usually over 60 fow, for walleye. And then you are using an eight and a half foot straight handled baitcaster with a matching size line counter reel. It's just not the same as catching them on a spinning rod or fly rod in the shallow water and current. Can't wait to try some more River fishing for steelhead, as I've tied many Clouser minnows and Marabou jigs. PS do you think perch eggs would work in spawn sacks????


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Chris when it comes to small tributaries they can be a sanctuary away from the crowds, if we start blasting names on the internet of tiny tribs it wouldn’t be good for the fish in the system or the people who have spent time doing the leg work.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Eyegagger personally I think perch eggs would catch steelhead. In the spring time would be your best bet. There are more fish in the systems, and a variety of spawning fish and eggs naturally in the river. the recent fall seasons with the low water conditions you might have a tough time. it can be a little trickier finding the fish and getting them to bite.


----------



## Eyegagger

Thanks man I think I will definitely try that as I have not caught a female steelhead in so long to get any good Roe or eggs. Anyway thanks for the advice as I will put it into practice soon. Good luck and fish on!!


----------



## dontknowmuch

I tried perch and walleye eggs 10 or so years ago and got nothing.As soon as o put trout eggs on I started catching.Figured it was worth a try.


Eyegagger said:


> Great pics!! Looks like you had some awesome days on the river recently steelhead sniper!! I've caught a lot of them trolling the central Basin in deep water usually over 60 fow, for walleye. And then you are using an eight and a half foot straight handled baitcaster with a matching size line counter reel. It's just not the same as catching them on a spinning rod or fly rod in the shallow water and current. Can't wait to try some more River fishing for steelhead, as I've tied many Clouser minnows and Marabou jigs. PS do you think perch eggs would work in spawn sacks????


----------



## Chris Anderson

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Chris when it comes to small tributaries they can be a sanctuary away from the crowds, if we start blasting names on the internet of tiny tribs it wouldn’t be good for the fish in the system or the people who have spent time doing the leg work.



Thanks for the response, I am new to the forums so just figuring this stuff out. I was just curious if it was something like a tributary of Erie or outside of Cleveland etc. stocked or native...remember I am new so maybe I should just sit back and observe a while. Regardless, really nice looking fish. Hope to learn some stuff from y’all!


----------



## brettmansdorf

You gotta love when they guy pulls in in his hog all CHROMED OUT!!!

NICE...
CenterPin, Fly, or spin?


----------



## nooffseason

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Chris when it comes to small tributaries they can be a sanctuary away from the crowds, if we start blasting names on the internet of tiny tribs it wouldn’t be good for the fish in the system or the people who have spent time doing the leg work.


^^^^^. This. I’ve spent many fishless days finding new water. That’s the fun of it all. When you do finally figure it out the rewards are that much better because you worked for it. If you’re struggling finding new water.....hint hint....google maps 

Not saying anyone in this thread was asking to be spoon fed, but I’ve seen it many times in other threads. Get out there and find it!


----------



## CaptainFishpond

Chris Anderson said:


> I think what he was asking was what body of water. I live in southwest Ohio. If someone said caeser creek, I don’t think that would really give up the fishing hole. Or Ohio river.


Just for clarification, I was being 100% sarcastic. If I ever learn how to actually catch fish I will be more than happy to share my locations. Maybe. Actually probably not.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Made it out today for a couple hours found a little open water in a metro park, spot I was planning to fish was about 70% covered in ice. Landed a male working around the shelf ice then walking back to where I was initially fishing I was breaking through the ice, once I got to the head of the pool I noticed the ice I was standing on was moving so I hopped off and gave it a push within a couple minutes the hole was 90% open water. Went 3/4. Water was milky green with nice flow. saw 13 deer in the woods. 4 on the way in and 9 on the way out.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860




----------



## CaptainFishpond

Very nice. I snuck down there for a bit this morning. No luck, but conditions were excellent.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

It can be tricky in the winter months. Sometimes the afternoon/ evening bite once the temps warm up is better than first thing in the morning.


----------



## CaptainFishpond

I honestly think every steelhead I've got out of the river has been after 12 noon. If not all of them, gotta be 90% or something


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

I’ve had 20+ fish days before noon.. in the winter when water temps are low the afternoon bite can be hot


----------



## c. j. stone

CaptainFishpond said:


> Wow, really? Learn how to find your own fishing hole. Why ask him where he caught them?? Totally uncool. I bet your center pin isn't even bright purple.


Center what?
(Was just kidding him! That's what  means!) Some of the people on here take this way too seriously! Have spots, been doing this likely before you were born!


----------



## TRIPLE-J

ive had days were they wouldn't look at a spoon in the mornings but a jig combo would kill... and days were just the opposite happened.....lots of things factor into the day andf everyday is different.... current.. water color...water temp, depth....sun penetration... scent ... everything adds up...
ive had days were a red head black body in 1/4 ounce would kill and an hour later they wouldn't look at it unless it was a 1/80 ounce in same color...
just have to keep experimenting as the day goes on


----------



## CaptainFishpond

c. j. stone said:


> Center what?
> (Was just kidding him! That's what  means!) Some of the people on here take this way too seriously! Have spots, been doing this likely before you were born!


Sarcasm. I could care less about about someone sharing information on fishing locations. Thought that is what a forum is for, sharing info.

I do also see a direct correlation between the brightness of one's center pin and their level river snobbery. Purple is the worst.


----------



## Wow

CaptainFishpond said:


> Sarcasm. I could care less about about someone sharing information on fishing locations. Thought that is what a forum is for, sharing info.
> 
> I do also see a direct correlation between the brightness of one's center pin and their level river snobbery. Purple is the worst.


----------



## Wow

That's funny!--Tim


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

I have a few spots I hardly ever see people at.... why would I ruin that so some strangers online can decimate them? lol


----------



## laynhardwood

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> I have a few spots I hardly ever see people at.... why would I ruin that so some strangers online can decimate them? lol


It’s no secret you hammer em in the east fork of the west branch on the Rocky


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Yes surrounded by Russians trying to take them off my line as I’m reeling them in


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Got 6 on Tuesday before we got all the rain and snow in about 1.15hr then fished about another 45 mins with nothing to show for it except a couple missed bites.


----------



## laynhardwood

Nice work!


----------



## capt j-rod

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Yes surrounded by Russians trying to take them off my line as I’m reeling them in


Did they tell you to vote for Trump? The government has been looking for them since the election!


----------



## CaptainFishpond

The comrades sure love to limit out.... 4 or 5 times a day. Sometimes they even keep the 4-5 inch fish.


----------



## c. j. stone

More "sarcasm"?
I got a "local comrade" who goes by "Stipe" who wants to discuss "feesheen teengs" with you!
) means "sarcasm"!)


----------



## CaptainFishpond

I will use  more often. Thanks. 

But on the serious side, where the fish at! River wants to chill out, then blow right back out. 

Need to put some pool heaters in the ponds to get the bass spawn going. Do some reel fishing ))


----------



## TRIPLE-J

CaptainFishpond said:


> I will use  more often. Thanks.
> 
> But on the serious side, where the fish at! River wants to chill out, then blow right back out.
> 
> Need to put some pool heaters in the ponds to get the bass spawn going. Do some reel fishing ))[/QUOTE
> Bass and reel fishing ??????
> I sold all my bass gear when I caught my first reel fish ""Steelhead""
> never had a bass drag me through 2 pools and a couple riffles like that first steelhead did....I never looked back lol


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Caught 7 or 8 today in about 1.15hours from an unstocked trib. Didn’t have much time but the bite was obviously HOT!! The big tribs will most likely be LOADED with fish when they come down


----------



## FlyFishRich

Nice catch......Rich


----------



## CaptainFishpond

Dayum! Those are some pretty fish. 

I caught a jig yesterday. Was also very pretty, bright pink.


----------

